
Apple Patent Reveals New Colored LED MacBook Pro Keyboard - Mistri
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2020/01/09/apple-macbook-pro-macos-gaming-keyboard-backlit-color-patent-new-leak-published
======
Mistri
Patent link: [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
adv.htm&r=33&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PTXT&S1=\(apple.ASNM.+AND+20200107.PD.\)&OS=an/apple+and+isd/1/7/2020&RS=\(AN/apple+AND+ISD/20200107\))

